# Very pale poo!



## merlin39 (Jun 7, 2010)

Slightly odd one! Merlin has just done a very pale poo! Sorry for tmi! He is absolutely fine in himself eating fine, energy levels normal etc. It was the colour of light clay I didn't even think it was poo until I got close! Didn't smell different or anything. He has had a fair bit of raw beef in the last 24 hrs as we stuffed his kong with it last might and this morning as we had to got out for longer than normal, could this be the cause? Should we be worried? He also gets into tissues or loo roll occasionally but surely that can't be it!?!?! Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Anything that goes in can effect the colour of what comes out. Nothing to worry about unless it's loose or it's that colour for a while.
Mine goes from an orange to almost black within 24 hours sometimes


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

What goes in, must come out! I have seen everything from chalky white after a huge bone, to sparkly green from a felt tip pen! The time to worry is when you know they have eaten something they shouldn't of, and you don't see it come out!.

I wouldn't have thought the beef would have been to blame, that would probably give a darker colour, but the tissues might have something to do with it if he has gotten hold of any in the last few days. It could also just be a case of what he has, or hasn't, digested of his normal food, something he picked up on a walk or even drinking rain or puddle water.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

as Rona says just keep an eye on it.. its more than likely nothing..but if it continues a visit to the vets is needed for a check up.. as clay coloured stools can be an indicator of liver problems.

fingers crossed for a big brown one tomorrow...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

juliexx


----------

